# Top Kibble food



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I just heard on the news this morning that for 2009 Origen is the number one kibble for dogs.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That doesn't surprise me!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not surprised that's it's the best kibble - I am really surprised that the news would announce it! Wow! There's an improvement in reporting! :wink:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention that on the same broadcast Arcana (not sure of spelling) was also named as a good food and that both Arcana and Origen (not sure of the correct spelling of this either) were made by the same company and that this company is located in Canada (which most of us knew).


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Orijen is a great food! That is good to know thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Champion Pet Foods


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I just heard on the news this morning that for 2009 Origen is the number one kibble for dogs.


What I am interested in is #1 based on what? and by who?

I agree that Orijen is one of the 2 or 3 best based on ingredients and nutrient profile.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Right now I'm using the acana provincial and its excellent, I loved orijen as well, but its little too high protein in my opinion for dogs that get moderate exercise, so acana works better( very similar ingridients)


----------



## Super_Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> Right now I'm using the acana provincial and its excellent, I loved orijen as well, but its little too high protein in my opinion for dogs that get moderate exercise, so acana works better( very similar ingridients)



Hello,

I'm in the process of switching my 10 months old Airedale to Orijen. I'm still at the 50/50 mix (for the transition). But, so far so good, hope Duke doesn't gain weight.

Marc :wink:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Super_Duke said:


> But, so far so good, hope Duke doesn't gain weight.


If he gains weight, feed less. :smile:


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Good to hear...finally some recognition! If I had to feed kibble Orijen and Acana would be my choice...Evo what?LOL!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> What I am interested in is #1 based on what? and by who?
> 
> I agree that Orijen is one of the 2 or 3 best based on ingredients and nutrient profile.


Sorry RFD, I only walked in on the end of the broadcast and didn't catch any more. Maybe someone else here may know.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> What I am interested in is #1 based on what? and by who?
> 
> I agree that Orijen is one of the 2 or 3 best based on ingredients and nutrient profile.



Here you go...hope this helps!


http://www.gripetfoods.com/PetFoodoftheYear.htm

http://www.championpetfoods.com/CPF-Pet_Food_of_the_Year.pdf


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool, thanks. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

STPFAN said:


> Here you go...hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Glycemic Rersearch Institute Pet Food Certification Awards Program



Also mentioned on this website is the top dog treat of the year, which was awarded to Dogswell for their chicken jerky treats. (and I thought those were made in China? Dogs getting sick from treats made in China?)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I found this also on Orijen!:smile:

http://www.championpetfoods.com/CPF-Pet_Food_of_the_Year.pdf


----------

